
Scala at Duolingo with Andre Kenji Horie - based2
https://softwareengineeringdaily.com/2017/12/14/scala-at-duolingo-with-andre-kenji-horie/
======
based2
r/programming/comments/7k4pj3/scala_at_duolingo_with_andre_kenji_horie/

r/scala/comments/7k0cw8/interview_from_python_to_scala_at_duolingo/

